# Can iui really work



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Just a wee question, Me and DH are waiting ti start OI and IUI but I've not seen many ladies get bfp from IUI. Maybe I've just missed the but can anyone tell me what the success rate is for IUI, We have the money saved up for ivf, and don't know if we would be better going for that. 

Any help appreciated

Hugs
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya

I am having my first IUI this cycle - I think everyone is diffrent as we all have different problems but we were told we had about 15% chance of success, which I know isn't great and the odds do seem to be stacked against us but we wanted to give a go before moving onto IVF.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.

Jane xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi when i was having IUI we were told we had a 20% chance and it worked first time. . It didnt work this time so we are now doing IVF because i only have 1 tube and i keep ov on the wrong side   so the nurse thought as we are paying we might as well go for the IVF.Good luck in what ever you decide to do. I personally think you should give IUI a go it is worth it.

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

It worked first time for us, but we lost our son through a rare illness. 

Be positive. 

Carrie


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi There,
We were told that our chance of success was 5-10%, so I wasn't optimistic but today was my test date and I got a positive. My IVF cycle was abandoned due to poor stimulation and was given IUI as I did have one decent sized follicle and it WORKED! Can't believe it. Good luck to you.
Love Vicky x


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Thanks for the replies, I think we will give IUI at least 1 go then move on to ivf if need be. There is no reason for it not to work and so far me and DH tests are all OK the problem is just the sex part.

Vicky big congratulations for you,     Did you have the OI as well ?


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hugs,
I'm a bit ignorant I'm afraid on all the abbreviations. Sorry, what is OI?
Vicky x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

We got a BFP twice with IUI.  Sadly the first one ended in a miscarriage but I now have a beautiful little girl.  It can work.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

There are lots of lovely ladies on the IUI BFP thread who will testify that IUI can & does work including me!!!

I had 2x IUI & was lucky on the 2nd go. It does give you a 'feel' of what IVF will be like with the jabs etc so I do feel it's worth giving it a go, especially if you are unexplained like I am.


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

OI= Ovulation induction      

Can i ask where is the BFP for IUI thread ?

Hugs
xx


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hiya

My friend has two lovely children through IUI.  The first was on her second cycle the second on her fourth.

I live in hope!

Teena


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Hugs,
Yes I did get OI!
Vicky x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73559.0

here you go hon

xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Hugs
Thanks for posting your question and also good luck in whatever you decide to do and I think I would go for IUI a few times and then IVF esp if its on NHS as IUI is less obtrusive.
I was give the success rate of 5 to 10% also but I thought a lot of this was down to my age as I have also been given this for IVF.
Having just got a BFN yesterday from my first IUI I am very dissapointed but thanks to the girls on here will be giving it another go in Jan  as there are many examples of it working.  Good luck and thanks 
don't forget to keep us posted on what you decide.
Take care
Susie


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Susie,

Thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear about your bfn    .

I think i will give the IUI a go as the Doctor seemed very positive about it and so far all our results are good, so hopefully the good results will keep coming.

What cycle date did you start your injections for OI (ovulation Induction)

Love
Hugs


----------

